#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  The heart thread - Thai expressions with jai

## benbaaa

Can you add to / amend / improve this list of Thai expressions using the word for heart, _jai_?

_chua jai_  believe
_dee jai_  happy
_dtaam jai_  please yourself, up to you
_dtang jai_  purposefully
_dtat sin jai_  decide
_dtok jai_  shocked, frightened
_goom jai_  worried
_greng jai_  defer to, be afraid of offending
_jai baap_  sinful
_jai dam_  cruel, malicious
_jai dee_  kind, generous
_jai deeoh_  faithful
_jai keng_  stubborn
_jai lai_  mean, nasty
_jai orn_  soft-hearted
_jai rorn_  hot tempered, impatient
_jai yen_  calm
_jai yen yen_  calm down
_mai por jai_ - dissatisfied
_man jai_  confident
_nam jai_  generous
_por jai_  satisfied

----------


## Spin

jai haai - stunned / shocked
jai kwaam- gist / essence
jai san - scared

----------


## Spin

jai bun - charitable
jai loiiee - forgetful

and my favourite, jai ngaai - cheap (easy to get) women

----------


## Spin

jai glaa - brave bold
jai gwaang - generous
jam jai - force or be forced to do something


this might be a daft question but what about "mai khao jai" i dont understand....does the "jai" relate to heart?

----------


## benbaaa

jai I think can also relate to mind - _mai khao jai_ = not enter mind

----------


## Norton

> mai khao jai


jai can mean "mind" as well as heart.

khao - enter, get in.

mai khao jai - can't get in my mind.  I don't understand. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

^^Fastest gun on TD.  Beat me to it.

----------


## benbaaa

_jing jai_ - sincere

----------


## Norton

duang jai- sweetheart, darling

----------


## Norton

hŭa jai - heart (used mostly when related to love)

----------


## benbaaa

_sia jai_ - upset
_noi jai_ - slighted, ignored

----------


## bulgingballs

อบอุ่นใจ    òp òon jai - comforted; warm
จิตใจ    jìt jai - mind ; heart ; thoughts ; spirit: mood

----------


## Thormaturge

Ruam jai = United Hearts

Which gave birth to - Ruam Jai Thai  =  United Thai Hearts

----------


## bulgingballs

Isaan/Lao Expressions to do with jai - from a Lao website

khop jai - to be grateful is to have a full or thankful heart
khao jai - to understand is to enter the heart
dee jai - to be glad is to feel good at heart
jai dee - to be kind and honest is to have a good heart
jai hai - to be angry is to feel bad in the heart
sia jai - to be sorry is to have lost the heart
hen jai - to have empathy is to see the heart
ouk jai - to feel upset is to be unhappy at heart
jai noy - to be sensitive (touchy, nervous) is to have a small heart
 jai khap khaep - to be mean or stingy is to have a narrow heart
tok jai - to be startled or get a fright is to drop the heart
jai loy - to be absent minded is to have a heart which floats
lai jai - to be hesitant is to have many hearts
baw sabai jai - to be worried is to have a sick heart
sabai jai - to be content is to have a serene heart
jai yen - to be without worries is to feel cool in the heart
jai hon - to be impatient or angry is to have a hot heart
jai kuang - to be generous is to have a large heart
thouk jai - to be sad is to have a heavy heart
souk jai - to be happy is to have a 'sweet' heart
jai ngai - to be easily persuaded is to have an easy heart
jai det - to be decisive
jai daam - to be bitter to the point of revenge is to have a black heart
jai boun - to be charitable is to have a festive heart
greng jai or kreng jai - to be considerate, respecting the wishes of elders and superiors – (probably the most difficult of all to explain in a Western concept)
jai nyai - to be generous is to be big hearted
jai ot thon - to be patient is to have a persevering heart
jai bolisud - to be honest is to have a pure heart
jai ka - to be brave is to have a daring heart
jai baw ka - to be timid is to have a cautious heart
jai kaeng - to control one's emotions is to have a strong heart
jai khart - to die is to have your heart torn apart

----------


## robuzo

> Can you add to / amend / improve this list of Thai expressions using the word for heart


One for on top of your toilet tank:
ThaiHeartTalk.Info : Say what you feel in Thai by Christopher G. Moore
Christopher                              G. Moores book *hearttalk*:                              Say What You Feel in Thai is now in its third edition                              (Heaven Lake Press, 2006), containing 743 _jai_                              phrasesover 200 more than in the second edition                              (Heaven Lake Press, 1998). *hearttalk*                              explains the basic conditions of the Thai heart such                              as happy, sad, kind, cruel, the more                              vivid expressions such as hard, soft, broad,                              narrow, open, concealed, confident, doubting, sinking,                              uplifting, and the metaphors such as bland,                              salty, diamond, dog, monk, monster that are                              often puzzling to non-native Thai speakers. (more                              about the book: heart talk)

----------


## Spiderman2008

jai soo = never give up

----------


## who

> jai soo = never give up


Originally Posted by *Spiderman2008*  
_I'm Thai and when I was young I live in Korat, yes Korat is not Lao and differ from central Thai, but i don't know how to explain to you. there is a Thai singer "PongThep Kradonchamnarn" or พงษ์เทพ กระโดนชำนาญ he is real Korat and his song is Korat song, I think you can try to listen to his songs. ^^_

Since you are a Thai speaker I hope you will help me.
I would like you to write, *in Thai*, the following words:

1. Por Bor Tor 4
2. Por Bor Tor 5
3. Por Bor Tor 6
4. Nor Sor 2
5. Nor Sor 3
6. Nor Sor 3 Gor
7. Nor Sor 4 Chanote

As you can see they are the types of Thai land titles. I need to have them in Thai writing.

I hope that you can help me. Thanks

----------


## who

> jai glaa - brave bold
> jai gwaang - generous
> jam jai - force or be forced to do something
> 
> 
> this might be a daft question but what about "mai khao jai" i dont understand....does the "jai" relate to heart?


ใจ   jaiM 
1.[noun]  heart; spirit; spiritual center or core; soul; inner being; mind

----------


## gjbkk

jaehn jai   -  to remember; learn by heart; learn or know thoroughly
jai khaeng  -  hard-hearted
Jaikhwaam -   heart of the matter
jai dtoh  - (showing disapproval) generous; broad-minded; kind; kind-hearted
jai saam  -  immoral; evil of heart; mean
jai raay   -  cruel-hearted
jai sohk gabprohk  - dirty-hearted
jai aawn  -  weak of spirit; soft-hearted; squeamish
thaaw jai  - discouraged; sad; disheartened
thee jai  -  in heart; in the heart
nam jai - generosity; charitable; hospitality; kindness; heart; spirit; good feelings
bplook  jai - encouraged; emboldened; heartened 
nai huaa jai - in the heart
aawn jai - discouraged; downhearted
bao jai -  to feel relieved; light-hearted; care-free
nai huaa jai khaawng chan - In my heart
rohk huaa jai khaat leuuat - angina

----------


## Frankenstein

Jai Ungpakorn - professor

----------


## krungbin

> Can you add to / amend / improve this list of Thai expressions using the word for heart, _jai_?
> 
> _chua jai_ – believe
> _dee jai_ – happy
> _dtaam jai_ – please yourself, up to you
> _dtang jai_ – purposefully
> _dtat sin jai_ – decide
> _dtok jai_ – shocked, frightened
> _goom jai_ – worried
> ...


Sorry for this "late" reply...I am rather new on the forum and only pop in when I have some time...
You'll find all he "heart" related expression in a very good book entitled "HEART TALK - Say what you feel in Thai" written  (compiled!) by Christopher G. Moore and published by Heaven Lake Press. It was sold for THB 495 when I bought it at Asia Books :Smile:

----------


## krungbin

> Can you add to / amend / improve this list of Thai expressions using the word for heart, _jai_?
> 
> _chua jai_ – believe
> _dee jai_ – happy
> _dtaam jai_ – please yourself, up to you
> _dtang jai_ – purposefully
> _dtat sin jai_ – decide
> _dtok jai_ – shocked, frightened
> _goom jai_ – worried
> ...


Sorry for this "late" reply...I am rather new on the forum and only pop in when I have some time...
You'll find all the "heart" related expressions in a very good book entitled "HEART TALK - Say what you feel in Thai" written  (compiled!) by Christopher G. Moore and published by Heaven Lake Press. It was sold for THB 495 when I bought it at Asia Books :Smile:

----------

